# Getting a Residence Permit in Greece (Via Surinder Singh)



## elmoro (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm a British national and I will be moving to Greece with my Chinese (Non EU) wife next month.

The long term plan is to use the Surinder Singh route to get back to the UK.

My wife has just been granted a Schengen C Spouse visa, allowing her 90 days in Greece.

My question is regarding the next step in the process, which is applying for the Residence card once we're in Greece.

We would need to apply for a Residence Permit for her but what are the requirements for this?

Is there a minimum threshold and do bank statements need to be shown in order to get the residence permir?

If anyone can clear this up, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

I would suggest you consult an Immigration Consultant in the UK before undertaking this. It is not a simple or straightforward process. I would also suggest that there are far better countries in the EU to try and do this through. If you think dealing with UK Immigration is difficult, you will find that trying to deal with Greek bureaucrats takes everything to a whole new level.

You are going to try and get your wife a Greek residence permit based on her being the wife of a citizen of an EU country (you). I do not see that happening within 90 days in Greece. What then? She must leave after 90 days.

You can read more here regarding requirements.
Work & residence permits for Greece

You can find other links to Gree residence permits here which you could have Googled for yourself : https://www.google.ca/#q=greece+residence+permit

What you will find is that different sites will say different things. One will say you need a medical while another will say you do not etc.

What will happen in reality is that you will need to have and do whatever the people in the office where you apply, decide they want. This is Greece we are talking about. There is no one right answer I'm afraid.


----------



## elmoro (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks for your answer.

You say that if the permit is not granted within 90 days, she must leave the country?

However, once she has applied for the permit, she will be allowed to stay in the country until the decision is made, even if it takes more than 30 days?


----------



## clausmte (Jul 18, 2015)

Hello "moro" I hope your wife's visa situation get fixed!
I would appreciate any feedback, since I am in a similar situation. Mu husband is Brittish, and we are thinking to move to Greece, but I am American, so I do not know what I need to get a residence visa.

Thanks,
C


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

I'd suggest phoning a police station, often more helpful than office guys.


----------

